# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  “لوليبوب” الآن على 5% من أجهزة أندرويد

## mohamed73

حدّثت جوجل اليوم الأرقام التي تنشرها شهريًا حول نسبة توزّع نسخ أندرويد المُختلفة على الهواتف والحواسب اللوحية. وقد شهدت أرقام هذا الشهر زيادة طفيفة في مُعدّل استخدام نسخة أندرويد  5.0 الأخيرة – Lollipop، حيث وصلت نسبة الأجهزة العاملة بنسخة (المصّاصة)  إلى 5%، في حين ظهر تحديث أندرويد 5.1 للمرة الأولى وذلك بنسبة 0.4%.   أما الإصدارات الأقدم فشهدت تعديلات بسيطة على انتشارها، حيث ما زال  إصدار الكيت كات الأكثر انتشارًا بنسبة 41.4% يليه (جيلي بين) بنسبة 40.7%.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك اخي محمد*

----------

